# OT: Joe Crispin and Quincy Wadley



## Dakota

*Joe Crispin and Quincy Wadley*

I'm not sure how many of you even recall Crispin and Wadley, since they have been extremely low on the NBA radar as of late, but Crispin did once lace his shoes on the court of the NBA with a stint on the Lakers and of more recently, the Phoenix Suns. Crispin played his high school ball in Jersey, but his faith was surely with the PSU basketball team back in 2000 or so. He now plays in the CBA for the PA River Dawgs. 

Quincy Wadley is a true Pennsylvanian. He graced Harrisburg High School with his tremendous play back who knows when. ( I'm only 19, so I have only heard stories of his high school days) After high school, being true to his heart, he decided to play for the respectable and dignified John Chaney of Temple. As far as I can remember, Wadley got his team to the Elite eight in his junior or senior year. Now, Wadley also plays in the CBA for the PA River Dawgs, but he has also tried his luck in Greece playing for a professional team there. It was only unfortunate that civil turmoil erupted forcing Quincy to leave rather suddenly. 

Their are these two players basic backgrounds. I only give you them to you, because I read a story in my local newspaper today that really touched my heart about these two men. It is about there struggle to get back to the place, or in Wadleys case, get a chance, to play in the NBA, where many mens dreams are. They are fighting thereway through a tumeltous time on road trips, and blaring loud rap music all because of one goal. To Make it to the NBA. 

Here is the article, and some tidbits of it:

*Joe Crispin*

_And maybe Crispin has the right idea. Living through the depression that must semi-nightly grip anyone entombed in this version of professional sports hell should require some sort of divine assistance. 

"There's something about the minor-league atmosphere that tests your conviction above all else," Crispin said Friday night before the ValleyDawgs' game against something called the Brevard (Fla.) Blue Ducks.

An attendance that would be hand-counted at tip-off at 147 had mostly wandered into ancient, 3,200 seat Memorial Gym at Liberty High School by then. The other players were warming up, the ValleyDawgs in their distinctive yellow unis with red numbers trimmed in blue and a picture of their Marmaduke-in-sunglasses mascot on the front. 

In a few minutes, the PA announcer would boisterously introduce him as "A six-one guard from Penn State! Number three! Joe! Extra Crispy! Cris-pin!" 

Extra crispy? Why? Nobody knows why. _

*Quincy Wadley*

_There are times when Quincy Wadley has only himself. 

Wadley, the former Temple star, Harrisburg native and one-time conqueror of Crispin's PSU side in the 2001 NCAA tournament, is now Crispin's teammate with the ValleyDawgs. They get along well. 

Wadley was in street clothes Friday night as the ValleyDawgs ran over the Blue Ducks 109-68. He sprained his left wrist the night before after being undercut on a dunk and trying to break his fall. 

He has been an all-star in the CBA. He seems to have the drive to make it out of here, just not the body. He's neither a good enough handle to play point nor tall enough to pique interest as a two-guard. 

Wadley is reading the best seller, "The Purpose Driven Life: What On Earth Am I Here For?" In these surroundings, the title could be interpreted in several ways. _




http://www.pennlive.com/sports/patriotnews/index.ssf?/base/sports/108789602649602.xml


----------



## Coatesvillain

It's almost fitting that they end up playing on the same team, as both were on teams who made amazing runs in the very same season. I truly think the tourney runs of PSU and Temple that year were more magical than that of St. Joe's this year, because no one expected anything from them. I believe that was actually the year St. Joe's ended up losing to Stanford in the second round.

It was a good article, in the end though, it's the story of millions of players who simply aren't good enough to make it. Wadley the second best guard on that team behind Lynn Greer, and if Lynn can't find a spot in the league there's no way for Wadley. He was a scrappy player who was perfect for John Chaney's system.

I hope the best for both of them, hopefully they'll end up doing something they're happy with.


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *PhillyPhanatic*!
> It was a good article, in the end though, it's the story of millions of players who simply aren't good enough to make it.


Good point, but what seperates just the millions of players from guys like Wadley and Crispin is heart. I'm not sure if they will make it, but I am damn sure that they have the heart to suceed in anything they do. Crispin has devotion, the spirit, and the dedication to suceed in anything he does. His faith is what helps him the most. I wouldn't be surprised if he becomes a pastor sometime in the future. I also think that Crispin can land somewhere to play as a backup point with a team that is in dire need of a point guard. The Bobcats come to mind right now, but we'll see. Heck, if John Crotty can make a team, then both of these guys can do whatever the hell they please. 

Personally, I would love to see Crispin land with anyone, because I admired the guy while I was in high school. He came from a small, small town in New Jersey. He was an undersized point guard with limited speed, but he had one heck of a shot. He was even lucky to get scouted by a school as large as Penn State, but he worked his way to the top of that team and in the end, he accomplished big things in PSU. 

Again, like you said they probably won't make it into the NBA, but I still admire the guys for giving it all they can, even with a lowly team and for a lowly league for that matter.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> Again, like you said they probably won't make it into the NBA, but I still admire the guys for giving it all they can, even with a lowly team and for a lowly league for that matter.


Same, it is inspiring to see some still strive to play to reach their dreams when the odds are against them. I honestly think someone should do a documentary on the whole thing (if it hasn't been done yet), to show how things work. We really get a different view on things just reading them. Like, I had no idea that it was so hard for players to get their money from Foreign teams.

Oh yeah.. and I'm not sure if you saw this or not, so I decided to link it:



> Joe Crispin perked up and had the type of second-half shooting performance that brought a huge smile across the face of Pennsylvania ValleyDawgs general manager and vice president Sam Unera.
> 
> Crispin had a season-high 35 points, including 28 in the second half of the 'Dawgs' 118-110 victory over the Florence Flyers in the USBL regular-season finale Sunday at Liberty High's Memorial Gymnasium.
> 
> Crispin, a Penn State graduate who has played briefly in the NBA, shot just 3-for-11 in the first half for seven points. But the former Big Ten Player of the Year torched Florence (9-21) for 19 points in the third quarter.
> 
> He finished the game 12-for-27 from the field, including 8-of-18 on 3-pointers. He's had 20-point games this season, but the main reason Unera so aggressively pursued Crispin was because of his shooting ability.
> 
> In the second half, Crispin showed his touch all too well to the Flyers and it helped Pennsylvania (20-10) secure its second straight 20-win regular season and earn a top-four playoff seeding for next week's USBL tournament in Salina, Kan.
> 
> ''It was a great time, except for when I missed about three or four weeks there with a head injury,'' Crispin said. ''It's always interesting in the minor leagues, especially travel-wise, but we had a great group of guys, and on the whole it was enjoyable. I'm glad I did it.''
> 
> So is Unera, who just completed his third season as GM and vice president. Wearing two front-office hats has been fun this season because he's been able to bring in most of the players he has sought.
> 
> One such player is Crispin, who started the season with the team. There were key acquisitions throughout the season such as 6-7 Jayson Wells, Antonio Meeking and more recently 6-7 Darrin Hancock, who at 32 is the oldest 'Dawg. But Hancock is also the most experienced and will likely start in the playoffs.
> 
> ''When you take care of your players when they are here they will always want to play for you and come back,'' said Unera, who has been recruiting players for 26 years, including teams in the Philippines Basketball Association. ''That's what happened to Frantz Pierre-Louis, and guys like Tim Winn, and Joe Crispin.''
> 
> Coach Darryl Dawkins has decided who plays and often he's had tough times deciding because of his depth, but it's a problem Denver Nuggets scout John Coridea said most USBL teams probably wish they had.
> 
> ''They are one of the most talented teams that have been put together,'' Coridea said on Sunday. ''They have talent up and down the bench from one to 12. deserves a lot of props.''


LINK


----------



## kamego

As of a UofM fan I remember watching both the Crispin brothers while they were together at PSU. THey both could shoot the lights out. PSU might not have ever been the best team but it was fun to watch those guys shoot the ball from all over. It's a shame they couldn't stick on to an NBA team but atleast they are still getting paid to play and thats about as good as it gets.


----------

